# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  For. ****. Sake.

## Illusion

srry got to vent real quick

I ****ing hate everything right now. I'm just so confused. Everybody is screaming different things and it confuses the **** out of me. Hair loss does not matter. Hair loss does matter. Jump on treatments ASAP! Oh wait, no nvm, you're too young. Jump on treatments ASAP but first wait a few years. 

Nah don't take fin. Don't start RU. Don't do [insert AA here], it will **** up your development! Oh, you wanted to actually treat your mpb? Well, shit outta luck son! But you can always try a laser comb or minox! That will probably do very little for you but hey, what can you do?

Also, I'm such a ****ing hypocrite. I tell people that they should make the most of their life and do everything against hair loss they can to keep the spirit high, yet I'm here in the Hair loss rants section bitching about my own ****ing situation. How pathetic is that? I'm trying to stay away from the forums just to keep my moral high but every time I touch my hair I get reminded to the harsh reality that I'm quickly losing ground. How do I expect myself to live a normal life without checking the future treatments / cutting edgde section multiple times a day in a state of paranoid and anxiety, hoping that there finaly has been a breakthrough?

I just don't know what to do anymore. It annoys me so ****ing hard that even the hair loss sufferers with the most hardcore regime tell me that I'm too young for actually working treatments,  although they're obviously right. Are you 22+ and think you're unlucky because of your hair loss? Well **** that, be happy you're able to take treatments while not being a kid anymore. Be happy that you're able to even think about taking finasteride or doing RU or w/e without having to think "hmm, maybe if I do this I won't fully develop into a healthy young man".


**** early hair loss. Such a cruel joke

----------


## Illusion

Well, I've already started this rant, why not add some things to it.

One of the most ****ed up things in my eyes is that almost everyone around me is starting to look better. Everybody around me is starting to get into the mature look (post puberty) and basically they're all getting better looking, not only girls but guys too (no homo). And here am I, starting to ****ing bald. How am I able to accept something of which I'm literally 1 in a 1000? All my peers have good looking hair and are fully experimenting with style. How can not think of it as being unfair?

When I look into their future, I see all my current friends and people I hang around with as succesful and accomplished in life, or at the very least happy. When I look into my future, I see a broken person who spends his days whining, hoping to get sympathy from people because he was unlucky. The exact opposite of every self-improvement book.

I realize that this isn't solely caused by hair loss but jesus christ, hair loss is sure doing its best to make the future even darker and less appealing for me



Also, to add to the whole "should I take fin/ru/ whatever or not", it's only getting worse when I read stories of people saying "my only regret with fin was that I didnt start earlier". It only makes me more confused

----------


## fuzzywuzzywasntfuzzy

Hey Illusion,

I gotta say up front I of course can't fully understand the emotions you are going through. But one thing I want to say is that the future will not be as bad as you imagine it to be.
I'm 27 and so I've already gone through high school, college, and now I'm working a full time job.
From my experience, after you graduate college *definitely* the baldness will not matter. At that point people are mature enough that no one cares about such things, and anyway everyone else around you will be starting to bald too.
In college too it will not matter - at that age most people are mature enough that they don't care. 
I only think that up through high school it is possible that people will not be mature enough to understand, and may make mention of it.

The best advice I can give to you is that in life things are typically only as bad as you make them. So if instead of hating and shunning your problem, if you embrace it and accept that you are the way you are, it will help people disregard it too. What I mean by that is, if you make sure to not think of yourself as sub-par or disfigured or something, then you will acquire greater confidence, and self confidence will influence people to respect you.
So try accepting your problem, try not thinking or worrying about solutions to stop the baldness, just let the baldness happen and accept it. If someone pokes fun, you don't need to defend yourself. Laugh it off, shrug it off, whatever you have to do, don't take anyone's comments to mind.
I know it is easier said than done, so maybe one more step of suggestion - what if you shave your head completely and sport a bald style? If you are constantly being bothered by the balding process, perhaps you can skip the frustration (I know how that is, every day I see my hair falling out.. any time I touch my head I get hair on my hands, and now bald spots are becoming visible). The bald style can look very good - at my company (and it is a big and highly successful company) the two top people are bald and they look great. Also Bruce Willis is bald in A Good Day to Die Hard and he looks like a super bad-a** in that movie, so maybe consider working out and buffing up to complement the bald look.

I hope this helps you in some way. 

For me.. I am about 1 year into balding and I simply cannot wait for it to be over. The balding process is super annoying to slowly see patches of hair less appear on my head. I'm looking forward to being fully bald. One reason I am waiting and not shaving it off.. I have a bit of a nervous habit where I pick at my scalp a lot, similar to how people bite their nails. I do it when I'm thinking or I'm feeling stressed/uncomfortable. But what it has done is over time caused scabs and pimples and lesions on my head, sometimes they bleed if I pick at the scabs.. So I am quite worried my head will not look good if I shave, right now I am working to suppress this bad habit and hopefully (if I don't do it at all) in a year's time my scalp will heal up properly for the bald look!

----------


## Illusion

> Hey Illusion,
> 
> I gotta say up front I of course can't fully understand the emotions you are going through. But one thing I want to say is that the future will not be as bad as you imagine it to be.
> I'm 27 and so I've already gone through high school, college, and now I'm working a full time job.
> From my experience, after you graduate college *definitely* the baldness will not matter. At that point people are mature enough that no one cares about such things, and anyway everyone else around you will be starting to bald too.
> In college too it will not matter - at that age most people are mature enough that they don't care. 
> I only think that up through high school it is possible that people will not be mature enough to understand, and may make mention of it.
> 
> The best advice I can give to you is that in life things are typically only as bad as you make them. So if instead of hating and shunning your problem, if you embrace it and accept that you are the way you are, it will help people disregard it too. What I mean by that is, if you make sure to not think of yourself as sub-par or disfigured or something, then you will acquire greater confidence, and self confidence will influence people to respect you.
> ...


 Thanks for responding man. This post was made at a moment of pure weakness (can you tell?  :Stick Out Tongue: ) as O'm going through quite an emotional rollercoaster. The thing is, the way you describe people (in high school they're mature, in college they probably are, and after college they definitely are) is pretty hard for me to see at the moment as all my peers are still in high school. Ofcourse, I'd very much like to take your word but it's still hard for me as I'm reminded to baldness being something ugly (because lol high school) everyday.

Because of this I don't feel like I want to give up on every treatment available and accept baldness yet. Well, actually, I am trying to accept baldness but still try to treat it. I see a lot of people on here who can't accept baldness and are stressing about it 24/7. Honestly, I'm kind of the same (again, my rant says enough I think) but I want to get to the point that the fact that I'm balding doesn't influence my life anymore, wether I am fully bald or  still have a decent head of hair. Accepting baldness in my eyes is not that you let it go completely but more that you're seeing the situation as it as (" OK, I'm balding at a pretty young age, this sucks...") and accept that ("... But that's who I am. I can't really change anything about the fact that baldness kicked in pretty early."). However, I believe that this doesn't necessarily have to result in doing nothing against it anymore. By accepting I can try to take the stress away and stop worrying about things I don't control anymore ("I'm so unlucky to start balding at such a young age" is a good example of a thought I want to stop having). Instead, I can start being proactive and do something against my hair loss.

Reagrding your suggestion of shaving my head: That's something I have been thinking about for a long time. However, I also feel that I should enjoy my hair now that I still have enough of it (at the moment it looks semi-decent and only a few people have pointed out that I'm balding). When I shave it off and go to a guard 3 (or something like that), it will take approx 10 months for my hair to get back to it's old length (it's about 13cm right now) and who knows how much my hair has gone backwards during that time (meaning that if I shave now, it could very well be permanent, so I'd rather enjoy it a tad longer).

That being said, I salute you and your approach to balding. It's by far the healthiest mindset one can have (not to mention all the time and money it saves you). I hope your scalp will heal nicely!

Thanks for commenting mate, even though I disagree with some points (and I know for 99% sure that I disagree with you because I'm too stubborn/immature/shallow to see it your way right) you make some very good points and it gets me thinking about my mindset.

----------

